# Transfer OnePassManager settings from Roamio to Edge



## David West (May 7, 2020)

Just bought a new Edge after 5 years of Roamio and trying to transfer my OnePass Manager settings. Using online.tivo I can see my onepass settings/shows when selecting my Roamio, but it will not let me transfer to Edge. I get this message "To create a OnePass, find a show by searching, using the Guide, or browsing TV and movies. Then, use the OnePass Manager to prioritize each OnePass so that more important shows record if there is ever a conflict."

Thoughts?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I use KMTTG to backup/restore my OnePasses.

-KP


----------



## justinw (Jan 31, 2007)

Did you just activate it? It took maybe a day or so before I could transfer one passes then another day to be able to transfer recordings. But since it has worked flawlessly.


----------



## spittoon (Sep 19, 2015)

it's been a month since i activated the new OTA edge, and it showed up in Tivo Online on day 3

I need to copy Onepasses from the old Roamio, but Tivo Online won't list them it times out with a network error

i can see all of the passes from the other roamios, and i can see all the shows recorded on it, but no passes

any ideas?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

KMTTG can Backup/Restore your OnePasses (and Channels List).

-KP


----------



## spittoon (Sep 19, 2015)

so... nobody else has had this issue since the edge came out, except for me and the OP?

and no, i don't want to run any Java homebrew code i want it to work the way Tivo coded it 

is this something that cust service could fix?


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Though it did take some reboots of each box before showing up, I did not experience any issues transferring my OnePasses from my Bolt to my Edge using TiVo Online.


----------



## Dan Cour (Jul 16, 2020)

I just transferred my OnePass settings from my Roamio to my new Edge. I did make sure that both were online (turned on). My recordings transferred over as well (took several hours but worked perfectly.)


----------

